# Adria Vision Cruise Control



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Firstly, my thanks go to "Adriavision" for sorting out my wing mirrors! Question number 2 is about cruise control. There's a rocker switch on the dash. If I push it up a green icon appears on my speedo and I can set the cruising speed. OK so far. If I push it down I get a red icon. What does that do? I suppose I should just go ahead a push it - but I can't guess what might happen and red means warning to me!! As always the puny and largely irrelevant user manual is silent on this.

Chris


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Isn't the cruise control part of the renault side of things surely it should be in the hand book for the vehicle.I have factory fitted cruise on my T4 and there is a set and resume where you pull it further and then the switch goes back to the set position.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

The motorhome did not come with a handbook as such just a few photcopied bits of paper stapled together. There was nothing from Renault at all. I don't even know what the tyre pressures are supposed to be. If only I'd knew - frankly I'd have passed over Adria for something with a bit of customer care attached.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

I think you may find it is a speed limiter - quite common on modern commercial vehicles.

Cheers Matt  8O


----------



## 110561 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mat7 is correct, the red icon that appears is a speed limiter of sorts, you set it to the desired speed, at which you want to stay below, it will then beep when you pass this marker point.

I'm pretty sure that is how it works, I dont actually use it. Will check it over the w/e


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks for your advice. I'll try it out and see what happens!! Your sure it's not an ejector seat? ---LOL! I'm finding my dealer rather frustrating. He seems to know nothing about the van only how to sell them to poor unsuspecting people like me. Gonna have to post another question about tyre pressures ...here goes.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks for your advice. I'll try it out and see what happens!! Your sure it's not an ejector seat? ---LOL! I'm finding my dealer rather frustrating. He seems to know nothing about the van only how to sell them to poor unsuspecting people like me. Gonna have to post another question about tyre pressures ...here goes.


----------

